# Use paragraphs please!!



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

It is so hard to read posts that are all bunched up together, with rambling streams of consciousness which are hard to follow.

Organize your thoughts if you want people to read and respond to them. USE PARAGRAPHS PLEASE!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, paragraphs are nice. And don't write in text messaging format. I don't do text messaging anyway.....but, this is not the place for it.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

And use punctuation please. Sometimes those same bunched paragraphs are so convoluted that I give up reading it half way through because I get dizzy looking at it. I know most people come to this board in state of some shock(but we have all been there at some point).

Also if you hit the Advanced button at the bottom of the post it will take you to a format that you can use spell check(it's the sign with check mark and the letters ABC above the sign).


----------

